# Generador de alta Frecuencia y Alto Voltaje



## robinson01 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola, estoy investigando sobre como generar una señal de onda como la de la figura, de alta frecuencia y después necesito amplificarla en Kv pero que me mantenga la misma forma de onda y las mismas frecuencias.

En lo que he leído en esta onda la frecuencia portadora fundamental es de 3980 Hz, y se maneja una modulación armónica del portador como la siguiente:

Modulación armónica de primer orden = 7960 Hz.
Modulación armónica de segundo orden = 15.920 Hz.
Modulación armónica de 3ª orden = 31.840 Hz.
Modulación armónica de orden 4 = 63.690 Hz.

Agradecería si alguien sabe como puedo generar este tipo de onda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola, busca modulador de A.M. el principio es el mismo, sólo que requieres de fcias. más bajas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola a todos , con una bobina de Tesla es possible hacer lo que quieres!.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2017)

¿ Para hacer que cosa sería esto ?

No se ve la imagen.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## robinson01 (Sep 13, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, busca modulador de A.M. el principio es el mismo, sólo que requieres de fcias. más bajas.



Gracias amigo, con el modulador am genero la señal pero como hago para amplificarla en Kv y que no se me pierda la forma de onda.

Eso es lo que todavía no se como hacer.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , con una bobina de Tesla es possible hacer lo que quieres!.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias amigo, pero el detalle es poder modular ese alto voltaje y alta frecuencia, no se como hacerlo.

Esta es la onda que quiero generar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2017)

Bueno , entiendi que la portadora tiene una frequenzia de 3,980Khz ,pero aun no aclaraste la fequenzia de la modulante.
?Tienes que generar las dos formas de ondas , la original y otra rectificada en mea onda sin filtragen ,y cuantos Kvoltios nesecitas en la salida dese generador?
Para tener una salida rica en harmonicas basta generar una onda cuadrada en 3,980Khz.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2017)

Puedes utilizar un transformador o autotransformador  con la relación de espiras necesarias, para alcanzar los kv que requieres.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2017)

Podrias ver el tema, fuente de alta tensión con flyback, y hacer lo que dice Daniel Lopes.
Saludos.


----------



## robinson01 (Sep 14, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> Podrias ver el tema, fuente de alta tensión con flyback, y hacer lo que dice Daniel Lopes.
> Saludos.



Gracias, lo que pasa es que  el Flyback no soporta trabajo continuo.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Puedes utilizar un transformador o autotransformador  con la relación de espiras necesarias, para alcanzar los kv que requieres.



Amigo no sabria como hacerlo, pero en este circuito creo que hacen algo parecido a lo que usted plantea, se genera la señal modulada en baja tensión y alta frecuencia y después con dos bobinados creo que los usan para aumentar el voltaje.

La imagen es un circuito amplificador de voltaje, entre las dos bobinas hay un condensador (al que debe llegar la onda modulada a alta frecuencia y alto voltaje) en lo que yo he leido pero que no se realmente como funciona ni como construirlo es que al colocar una bobina en serie con el condensador en ambos lados se tiene un circuito a medida y según se necesite se va ajustando la frecuencia, el amperaje baja al mínimo y el voltaje tiende al infinito (en teoría) hasta donde los componentes electronicos lo permitan.

Se usan las fuerzas electromagnéticas de los dos bobinados para restringir el amperaje. Al incrementar las vueltas de los bobinados y las vueltas del secundario podemos incrementar
el voltaje.

Eso es en teoría pero no se como hacerlo, llego hasta la onda modulada en Baja Tensión y alta frecuencia.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2017)

Claro... todos usamos el tv 2 minutos y lo apagamos por que el flyback no aguanta.... ¿?
usa uno de tv blanco y negro (sin diodo ni cap) 
y hace un primario como se usa en el Royer o ZVS asi podes meterle mas corriente...
Como seguís sin decir que voltaje /amper de salida nl te digo de bobinar uno desde 0 ni de usar un flyback de microondas... 
Luego arreglas un diodo para obtener los semiciclos positivos pero tendras que trabajar en halfbridge, pushpull como prefieras..
podrias usar u 494 2 mosfets con driver apagado y modular por su pin uno... entre las que se me ocurre asi en el aire...
Busca parlante de plasma...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2017)

La pregunta del millón  . . .  para que utilizarías esa alta tensión modulada ?


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2017)

transmisión?
Etcétera?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2017)

?Generator de EMP Pulse Electromagnectico? (arma electronica) 
?Cierca electrica para niños? 
?Electroterapia? 
?Transmissión inalanbrica de energia electrica?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2017)

Me preocupa el capacitor con dieléctrico de agua pura


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 15, 2017)

Ami me preocupa que se vea como una Tesla sin serlo....


----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2017)

* Grandes interrogantes de las cuestiones trasmisoriles y radiofrecuentes.

Pami que esto tiene algo que ver con Tx de energia a distancia ,,,pero es un mera suposicion.*

Pd ,,,si eso pretende ser un transmisor de algun tipo,,,olvidense de sintonizar cualquier señal de radio,en sus cercanias ,,otro que los Tx de chispa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> . . . Pd ,,,si eso pretende ser un transmisor de algun tipo,,,olvidense de sintonizar cualquier señal de radio,en sus cercanias ,,otro que los Tx de chispa.


Me acuerdo cuando instalé los TX de chispa en el Titanic


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me preocupa el capacitor con dieléctrico de agua pura


!Sin problemas algun , agua pura(destilada) es un bueno ayslante!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 15, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando instalé los TX de chispa en el Titanic




*Me imagino  ,,,,mmm:digo yo, los Tx a motor,de la transradio en monte,,,tambien los instalo ud su Ilustrisima. 

Perdon por el off topic,,,pero no la podia dejar pasar.



Saludos.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

No me acuerdo el nombre de los generadores esos pero eran invento de Nikola


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-aires-wireless-world-diciembre-1924-a-55138/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexanderson_alternator


----------



## robinson01 (Oct 5, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , entiendi que la portadora tiene una frequenzia de 3,980Khz ,pero aun no aclaraste la fequenzia de la modulante.
> ?Tienes que generar las dos formas de ondas , la original y otra rectificada en mea onda sin filtragen ,y cuantos Kvoltios nesecitas en la salida dese generador?
> Para tener una salida rica en harmonicas basta generar una onda cuadrada en 3,980Khz.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Amigo la frecuencia modulante esta entre 7960 Hz y 63.000 Hz, en el proyecto con la experimentación se podrá encontrar cual es la más efectiva.

En la salidad necesito alrededor de 30Kv.

Gracias por su aporte de la onda cuadrada.





shevchenko dijo:


> Claro... todos usamos el tv 2 minutos y lo apagamos por que el flyback no aguanta.... ¿?
> usa uno de tv blanco y negro (sin diodo ni cap)
> y hace un primario como se usa en el Royer o ZVS asi podes meterle mas corriente...
> Como seguís sin decir que voltaje /amper de salida nl te digo de bobinar uno desde 0 ni de usar un flyback de microondas...
> ...



Si amigo tiene razón, le decia por un vídeo que vi, gracias por sus aportes, el voltaje de salida es de alrededor de 15 Kv, y la corriente por debajo de 1 Amp.

Lo que todavía no logro solucionar es mantener ese alto voltaje con alta frecuencia y que no pierda la forma de onda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2017)

robinson01 dijo:


> Amigo la frecuencia modulante esta entre 7960 Hz y 63.000 Hz, en el proyecto con la experimentación se podrá encontrar cual es la más efectiva.
> 
> En la salidad necesito alrededor de 30Kv.
> 
> ...


Aun no aclaraste lo que realmente quieres hacer con todo eso , ?acaso quieres comunicarse con "almas del otro mundo" (personas que ya murieron)?    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## robinson01 (Oct 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La pregunta del millón  . . .  para que utilizarías esa alta tensión modulada ?



En este caso la alta tensión modulada la necesito para romper la molécula del agua de manera eficiente, es decir consumiendo corrientes por debajo de 1 Amp.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me preocupa el capacitor con dieléctrico de agua pura



No hay problema ya se han hecho y lo que se realiza por seguridad es que no sea en un recipiente de vidrio.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aun no aclaraste lo que realmente quieres hacer con todo eso , ?acaso quieres comunicarse con "almas del otro mundo" (personas que ya murieron)?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Lo que busco es romper la molécula del agua de una manera eficiente, gastando menos de 1 Amp y poder aprovechar el poder del hidrógeno dentro de una cámara de combustión por ejemplo.





			
				robinson01 dijo:
			
		

> En este caso la alta tensión modulada la necesito para romper la molécula del agua de manera eficiente, es decir consumiendo corrientes por debajo de 1 Amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero todavía estoy investigando como mantener esa forma de onda a alta frecuencia en alto voltaje de Kv.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Ahh Ok, la teoría de Stanley Meyer que sintonizando la electrólisis genera mucho mas HHO que lo que dicen las leyes de la Física.

Comenzá armándote una ZVS y vemos de modularla con otra ZVS


----------

